# German Giant and Continental Giant--any breeders in the US



## mkman (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all, new here. I wanted to know if anyone in the US knows of breeders who breed the German Giant and Continental Giant? I'm able to find many breeders who breed the Flemish Giant but no luck on the German giant and Continental Giant.........anyone have any leads?

Thanks


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 4, 2008)

The giants other than flemish are going to be very tough to find in the US. I know of only one breeder that has them and he is crossing them with flemish (not a good idea). They are extremely sensitive to heat and die easily from it as he has found out.

Roger


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 4, 2008)

There aren't any Continental Giant breeders that I know of, and I've been looking for a while... I'm still trying to convince my mother to import a trio of them, to breed and sell, but she wont....


----------



## mkman (Jul 5, 2008)

RAL Rabbitry.....crossing them with Flemishes, nooooooooooooooooooo!! Have you thought about picking a few up to breed and keeping the line pure?

Also you have pm!

Thanks everyone for the response.


----------

